# L333 Fry



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

After only a couple years of waiting for the juvies to grow out and get busy I found a few fry when I was cleaning their tank last night. Nice to see something besides several hundred super red BN fry, even if I only spotted them when I lifted a rock to siphon the sand. Hopefully they'll keep going now that they've spawned successfully. Now if the leopard frogs will just get busy too I might get over losing the LDA-08's to a heater malfunction several months ago.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice going todd....a few years ago i lost an entire spawn of L-66s...there were 35 of them just over 2 years old..only 1 survived...she grew out in a 125 with 2 adult males..and just a couple of months ago one of them killed her...so now i am back to square one...


----------

